# Mutt Strut



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Today we participated in the 2012 Mutt Strut, held at the Indinapolis Motor Speedway. It was rainy, windy, and 45 degrees, but we still had a great time. We only took Neeko with us, because Bruce does best when he is not around large crowds.

At the start, ready to go









They had various cars and pacecars set up around and outside the track.









Cody, one of Neeko's oldest friends, didn't seem to mind the chill when he layed down in the frigid water of the baby pool.









Making friends with some vet tech students









She loves getting her chest scratched


















Almost done!









Me and my girl, on the "yard of bricks" at the Brickyard : ) I wanted to kiss the bricks, but was talked out of it :tsk:









We had a really great time.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Awesome pictures.......but why would you have NOT kissed the bricks?!?!?

Come on....youve GOTTA next time.....I mean, you never know when there WILL be a next time!!:thumb:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

You two are gorgeous! You and your dog! 

I am in love with your dog!!!!


I am like Bruce, I don't care for large crowds either. I am glad Neeko got to go out and have a good time.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh Neeko is just gorgeous. What type of dog is she?
God, it look absolutely freezing there. Isn't it weird, we had over 90deg today, and here you are, not that far away, freezing your butt off.
But, events like that are far better for the dogs to enjoy in the cold rather than the heat. Glad you had a great time, looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

How cool! How many people showed up this year? It's just a crapshoot how the weather will be. I got cold just looking at Cody sitting in that water.

And yes, you should have kissed the bricks. Your lips would have been where some very famous lips have been!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Definitely kissing the bricks next time :biggrin1: I asked OH just now why would I not kiss them??
There was plenty of people there, but not nearly as many as last year. Fewer vendors as well. It was about 25 degrees warmer last year. Got to love Midwestern weather. 
Wolfsnaps88-she is so easy to love. I know everyone says that, but for her, it's so true. Bruce has "issues" that make him difficult to love at times, but also make me love him even more because of how far he has come. But she is so special. So much personality, so smart. It may sound pitiful, but I don't have children, and I probably love her more than anything else in my life. 
MollyWoppy-she's a mutt. Best guess- GSD/collie/malamute mix? She's almost 31" at the shoulder and 81 lbs. we have had a couple people ask if she has Great Pyr in her.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Enjoyed the pics...thanks for sharing. You could have kissed where so may race car drivers have before...may be as close as you will ever get to where their lips have been, lol.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

It is not pitiful to not have children. I do not have children and that makes me no less of a woman. 

It is not pitiful to love your dogs. They make great surrogate children I think. (as long as you realize they are dogs and not babies like some freakados out there)

I am missing what is so special about kissing the bricks?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> It is not pitiful to not have children. I do not have children and that makes me no less of a woman.
> 
> It is not pitiful to love your dogs. They make great surrogate children I think. (as long as you realize they are dogs and not babies like some freakados out there)
> 
> I am missing what is so special about kissing the bricks?


Race car drivers started kissing the bricks - I think Nascar really started it so it's not a terribly old tradition. They are the original racetrack bricks from 1909 and there is only a three-foot wide strip of them that has not been paved over. Hard to imagine race cars running on bricks today!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Great pictures. We have been having cooler weather the last few days also. Snow yesterday morning but it melted fast. Don't feel so bad I don't have children either, my dogs are my kids.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Such a weather difference...been in the 80's here and sure it will be back in the 90's real soon.

I, also, do not have children...personally, don't think it sounds pitiful at all...Yogi is our furry son.:wink:

My heartdog that I lost a couple years ago to cancer...felt a love for him like no other.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

beautiful dog...looks like a fun time was had by all.


----------

